#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Pbx receitanet inteligente

## interhome

Descubra como esta tecnologia pode tornar seu atendimento mais eficiente!

PBX RECEITANET INTELIGENTE

*U*nidade de *R*esposta *A*udível ou simplesmente *URA* é um recurso muito utilizado para agilizar o 1° atendimento de uma empresa. A URA auxilia no direcionamento das ligações para as filas de atendimento ou ramais específicos (Exemplo: Digite 1 para Manutenção, 2 para Instalação 3 para financeiro ou aguarde para ser atendido). Além do direcionamento básico, esta tecnologia tem outras funcionalidades diversas para cada tipo de necessidade, confira:

Este Módulo de integração irá realizar todo atendimento de _Nível 1_.



Onde a _CENTRAL INTELIGENTE_ é o responsável por _"entender"_ se a pessoa que esta ligando para empresa é ou não cliente. Após análise, se for cliente:Irá *buscar os dados da conexão* e será capaz de abrir ordem de serviço diretamente no ReceitaNet.*Gerar* número de PROTOCOLO;Realizar *teste de conexão*;*Auxiliar* na verificação das ligações dos cabos;*Enviar* a fatura por *Email*;*Enviar* a fatura por *SMS* (SMSNET);_LIBERAÇÃO EM CONFIANÇA_ - Libera o cliente automaticamente se o mesmo informar o pagamento;Abre ordem de *instalação*;Disponibiliza *diretamente* no ReceitaNet a possibilidade de _ouvir as gravações_ (dentro da ordem serviço) 


http://blog.receitanet.net/wp-conten...RA-300x254.pngAtendimento mais qualificado, por exemplo: se o cliente estiver inadimplente, a URA pode analisar com o seu banco de dados e direcionar o cliente para o financeiro da empresa.
*URA Integrada com banco de dados:*

Através de integração com seu CRM, ERP ou banco de dados é possível obter um melhor filtro das ligações, e assim um cliente pode resolver alguns problemas sem a necessidade de um atendimento humano como:



Solicitação de 2° via de boleto;Consulta de status do Cliente;Verificação de andamento de processos; eBusca de processos através de protocolos.

*-Veja em funcionamento em uma das empresas que já utilizam o serviço: 21 4062-7236

*
Módulo: 50,00 reais/mês
Caso a empresa possua seu setor de T.I, disponibilizamos a documentação da *API*_ no link._
*Empresas Cadastradas para implantação:*

** CLOUD PBX E2A Inteligente*
Contato: https://chat.whatsapp.com/7V4akODwnghAQvNNX1uBmS
-Solução Cloud
** SUFFICIT* 
Contato: http://www.sufficit.com.br/
-Solução Cloud
** PHONEVOX*
Contato: +55 18 99102-0561
-Solução Local
Pronto!
Equipe *ReceitaNet* - Sempre trabalhando para o seu *Crescimento!*

Referencia: https://blog.receitanet.net/wp-admin...53&action=edit

----------

